# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Stephen Owsley Smith Instruments

## sgarrity

So up in the General section of the 'cafe there has been a discussion about the "top" mandolin builder.  Many of the usual suspects have been discussed, Gil, Dude, Nugget, Kimble, Heiden, and on and on and on.  And these mandolins come up for sale on a semi-regular basis.

With my recent purchase of a 'zouk I've been paying a little more attention to them lately and got to thinking.....I don't believe I've ever seen one of Mr. Smiths instruments for sale here in the classifieds or anywhere else for that matter.  I know he's had a backlog of orders for a few years now and no longer maintains a website.  I remember looking at his site a few years ago and being struck by the unique beauty of his instruments.

So what do y'all know about his instruments?  I know taht Roger Landes, Chipper Thompson and Dan Biemborn have all owned and recorded with his instruments.  Any other players of them out there?  Any pics to share?

----------


## Johnozouk

Steve's instruments don't come up for sale all that often, but they sometimes do. He makes phenomenal bouzouki's. I have seen a lot of his instruments, and never saw/heard/played one I did not like. I have a bouzouki he made specifically for me that I would never part with as I still get a tingly feeling every time I play it. A couple of years ago I was lucky enough to buy one of his early mandolins. I like it a lot. It is a great instrument, but I have seen several others that I actually like better. But, unless I had a chance to buy one those, I would never sell this one.

If you want to see Steve's instruments, the place to come is ZoukFest, as a number of repeat ZF attendees and some instructors have them.

----------


## John McGann

A very innovative builder with some amazing ideas resulting in great instruments. My pal Dirk Mahling  has a few and they are unreal...maybe he'll post a few photos.

----------


## chinatogalway

I have one of his mandola's, long scale mandolin ? and it is wonderful. But I have heard that his more recent instruments have not been anywhere near up to the older instruments. It has a wonderful mature tone for such a young instrument.

Kieron

----------


## danb

I think he makes wonderful bouzoukis and mandolins. My personal taste changed towards F5s, and my tendonitis moved me off of my long-scale bouzouki some years back- I don't have either of them any more.

It's been at least 4 years since I had any responses to email, phone messages, or US mail.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

I guess it was about 4 years ago that I had talked with him 3-4 times on the phone about building an OM for me. He already had a 4 year wait list at the time. I didn't end up ordering one, but he put my name on a list to backfill in case someone already on his list pulled out. Never did hear anything. 

I've had the chance to play a couple since then and they are very, very nice instruments. One of them was one Roger Landes had at one time. Roger has quite a bit of experience with SOS's builds.

SOS is an interesting fella. He talked at length about his wood selections and how he preferred to go on lengthy (3-4 day) hiking trips up into the Rocky Mountains to find material (fallen, of course) he could use. 

I hope he is still building out there somewhere.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

I own a Octave Mando built by Steve that I have had for about ten years now. During that time I have never heard anything, including the Sobels that I occasionally run across, that made me want to jump ship from the SOS. Most of the Octaves I have run across do not have the volume of the SOS. The "cool factor" of Steve's instrument is pretty high also, with wild inlays, head stock design, etc.

I have not heard from Steve in over eight years now, I thought he moved to the island of Kauai.

----------


## steve V. johnson

A friend here in Indiana has an OM from SOS (23" I think?), and it's just tremendous.   I've played a couple of Roger Landes' when he and Chipper Thompson played in Lexington, KY, just a real quick touch of each.

I'd love to have one, they're supreme, but I'm not encouraged by Mr. Smith's ... er ... disappearance.   Roger Landes gave me a phone number once and when I had some $ I could spend on an order I left a couple of messages, but got no reply.

So... soon there will be 'room at the top,' so to speak, with Mr Smith and Mr Sobell no longer taking orders.

Who's next on folks' 'best zouk/om builder' lists?

stv

----------


## Johnozouk

Steve is on the big island, not Kauai and he has not disappeared, but is still not taking new orders as far as I know. One look at Dirk Mahling's bouzouki (that John McGann mentions above) that Steve delivered last year would put to rest any rumors of not being as good as his older instruments.

John

----------


## Kent Martin

I haven't been able to find a working link to a web site featuring his work.

----------


## steve V. johnson

He has a deposit of mine but I had just about given up...

stv

----------


## danb

> He has a deposit of mine but I had just about given up...
> 
> stv


Same here.. I have his latest contact information but he never picks up or calls back

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> So... soon there will be 'room at the top,' so to speak, with Mr Smith and Mr Sobell no longer taking orders.
> 
> Who's next on folks' 'best zouk/om builder' lists?
> 
> stv


Hmmm... Good question, Steve. Of the instruments I've played enough to make comments on I'd say Dave Cohen is up there. His mandocello I had the chance to sit down with was a true gem. I was able to play a few of his instruments and his stuff is very organic, i.e. definitely not assembly line. Each one has it's own character that is hand made by a gifted craftsman. 

When Roman Zajicek of Rozawood has a chance to sit down and really work his craft he comes up with a pretty amazing instrument. He runs a small shop and is hustling to keep it going. He's definitely got the mojo thing going with his stuff. Ornate, finely appointed, and delicate build that makes for a master class instrument.

----------


## Johnozouk

Don't give up yet. Dirk had basically given up on ever getting his instrument and then one day, there it was--10 years after he put in the order.

Just talked to someone who knows Steve well and I am told that he is busy building instruments and working his way through his backlog.

John

----------


## Goodin

How about some pics of SOS zouks?

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks for the encouragement, John.  Roger has been encouraging as well.   

SOS pix, yeah!!  Please?

Thanks,

stv

----------


## gw16

I've been jonsin' for a SOS zouk for years.  I tried to contact him in Hawaii last year and left a couple of messages but to no avail.  Does anyone have an e-mail address for him?

----------


## R. Kane

Some SOSs and Sobells fromn Zoukfest 2008. Candyland. Sorry for the crummy photos.

----------


## sgarrity

Those mandolins in the double case......that's what I'm talking about.  I love that design.  So modern and unique.  Too bad you can't get one!

----------


## Johnozouk

Steve also made a bouzouki with that same body shape. It is an incredible instrument, as are the mandolins. However, he said he is not going to make any more instruments with that body shape.

John

----------


## Graham McDonald

Here's one of Steve's OMs. A very elegant instrument

----------


## first string

> I think he makes wonderful bouzoukis and mandolins. My personal taste changed towards F5s, and my tendonitis moved me off of my long-scale bouzouki some years back- I don't have either of them any more.
> 
> It's been at least 4 years since I had any responses to email, phone messages, or US mail.


I loved your video of Midnight on the Water/Bonaparte's Retreat on that SOS mando. Great playing on your part, and that mandolin had a beautiful and very unique tone. It's really too bad that he seems either to have stopped building, or to have started neglecting his customers. I always loved his designs.

----------


## Steve-o

> Don't give up yet. Dirk had basically given up on ever getting his instrument and then one day, there it was--10 years after he put in the order.
> 
> Just talked to someone who knows Steve well and I am told that he is busy building instruments and working his way through his backlog.
> 
> John


James, it doesn't look like you saw Johnozouk's post.  Hopefully, you can still fulfill your dream for an SOS.

----------


## first string

> James, it doesn't look like you saw Johnozouk's post.  Hopefully, you can still fulfill your dream for an SOS.


I don't think so. I really don't want to impugn the reputation of someone who obviously truly is an artist and a great craftsman, but I don't think I would want to work with someone who can't be bothered to return calls from customers who have already placed a deposit. I know the top builders have to manage how much time they spend fielding inquiries, but when I've put money down with a builder I expect communication and a relatively reliable delivery date estimate. I'm only speaking for myself, and that's just my personal preference.

----------


## danb

Steve's instruments are flat-out fantastic, there's no denying that. I'd appreciate a private message from anyone who has been able to catch him on the phone, by mail, by email, or any other method. I'd still very much like to have the instrument he was working on for me, though I have lost most hope in several years of trying without luck to get in touch

----------


## Jill McAuley

I'm confused now - have some of you put deposits down x amount of years ago and not received any communication or instrument to date?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## danb

> I'm confused now - have some of you put deposits down x amount of years ago and not received any communication or instrument to date?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Correct

----------


## wsgumby

Originally Posted by Jill McAuley  
I'm confused now - have some of you put deposits down x amount of years ago and not received any communication or instrument to date?





> Correct



Hmmm...I think I would regard this as theft. If he plans to finish the instruments the least he could do is keep his clients informed. And obviously if he doesn't plan on finishing the instruments he has no right to the money. I would sue. 

W. S. Gumby

----------


## Mike Black

I have a friend in the Colorado Springs area that just got his SOS Octave Mandolin earlier this year (in May I believe).  So he is getting instruments out.  I know that he had a hard time getting communication from him too.  He's very laid back and on his own timetable. Definitely got the Hawaiian feel going on.  But that's why his instruments are so beautiful.  He takes his time.

----------


## Steve-o

James and Dan,
I'm terribly sorry to hear about your predicament.  I guess I didn't understand what was going on when I commented.  I hope Mike's anecdote gives you a bit more hope.  

I've got to see/hear one of these SOS instruments.

----------


## oldwave maker

Its always a humbling experience for this chronic octave crafter to fondle one of Stephens fabulous works of art. Did coloradoan Charlie Hall ever get his back?

----------


## Mike Black

> Its always a humbling experience for this chronic octave crafter to fondle one of Stephens fabulous works of art. Did coloradoan Charlie Hall ever get his back?


Yes, he did.

----------


## steve V. johnson

I don't feel at all that I've been a victim of theft.

I haven't harassed him, and I trust there will be a good outcome.

stv

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Like most people in the mandolin world, that I come across and deal with anyway, I consider Stephen a really good guy. He was honest and gracious with me. He was about a half a year late getting me the Octave (in hindsight that seems like not much) but acknowledged that and put a pick guard and some inlay on the neck at no extra charge. It was worth the wait.

good luck to those in waiting, glad to here is still building and if you get a chance, say howdy from me.

----------


## first string

> James and Dan,
> I'm terribly sorry to hear about your predicament.  I guess I didn't understand what was going on when I commented.  I hope Mike's anecdote gives you a bit more hope.  
> 
> I've got to see/hear one of these SOS instruments.


Just to clarify, I didn't ever place an order with Mr Smith. I was merely stating that while I love his instruments, and am planning on being in the market for a bouzouki in a year or so, I wouldn't care to work with someone who can't be bothered to return the occasional phone call, or keep his customers appraised of their order's status. This seems to be an issue with a few top builders, and however talented they may be, they wouldn't be my choice. Delays are innevitable, but communication seems like the bare minimum of courtesy that one should extend to ones customers.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> Its always a humbling experience for this chronic octave crafter to fondle one of Stephens fabulous works of art. Did coloradoan Charlie Hall ever get his back?


High Praise indeed Bill - coming from you.  I've seen and heard Don Grieser's OM you built and that is one beautifully crafted instrument.

----------


## Graham McDonald

I can only second Bill Bussman's comment. I have been making these things for close on 30 years and I have had the pleasure of having inspected and played instruments by most of the well respected builders over that period and briefly met Steve at Zoukfest1 back in '98. In terms of conception, design and execution Steve's instruments are so far ahead of what anyone else is doing that it is (in Australian horse racing terminology) Steve out in front, daylight second. 

He may not live what, even for a musical instrument maker, might be considered a normal lifestyle, but many great artists don't. Pompous statements about suing him are just silly. It seems as if new instruments do turn up, perhaps infrequently, so if he does have a deposit, you should get an instrument eventually. Even if you don't want it when it comes, I would suggest you could perhaps immediately resell it and probably make a dollar or two.

If I could justify it to her indoors, I would put an order in for one myself, just for the sheer pleasure of owning a little bit of genius.

cheers

graham

----------


## wsgumby

Well Mr. McDonald, you're right. Being an artistic genius gives Mr Smith every right to ignore his customers for years.  Superior humans can't be held to the same standards of decency as us lesser folk.

W. S. Gumby

----------


## Ed Benzedrine

At the risk of sounding intolerant .... where, in any other sphere of life, would a 'customer' put up with being ignored by their supplier ? ... I guess thats where being an 'artisan' of some considerable reverence sets a person aside from the 'Average bear, Yogi'.

A wait of 10 years ish, is admirable from a customer, and a 'waiting patiently in silence' stance does indeed say something good about that person... you would, of course be well within the bounds of acceptability to voice a bit of concern, should you wish to.

I guess if you want one.. be prepared for a bit of delay and don't look to be kept in the picture !...
the instruments themselves do sound like they're worth the wait !

Interesting story !.

----------


## Pete Brown

My first post here, so I hope I've started out by providing something vaguely useful!

I managed to find an archived version of his web site for those of you wishing to view his instruments.  The pages seem very slow to load as I assume they're retrieved from the archive as needed.  I haven't checked to see that all the links within the site still work, but it's better than nothing.

http://web.archive.org/web/200708200...sic.com/steve/

Cheers
Pete

----------


## sgarrity

Now that's what I was after.  Those instruments are beautiful!!

----------


## Steve-o

OMG!   :Disbelief:  Now I see what all the attention to SOS is about - very creative and exquisitely beautiful instruments!  His artistry reminds me a little of Brian Dean (Labraid), although very unique in its own right.  Thanks for the link Pete.

----------


## hank

Did he move to Hawaii or Middle Earth?  Those have to be crafted by Elves.

----------


## dmahling

Sorry for getting here late Mr. Conoboy and John McG - man, didn't realize I had so many pals. I am a lucky man. Oh yes, and I am a lucky man because after a lost decade I got my Stephen Owsely-Smith cittern, which my wife had already written off.

The UPS man was never more welcome anywhere...

It is the sweetest instrument ever. It practically plays by itself and is louder than anything amplified.

Steve had me order a Pegasus case five years ago from Scotland to be shipped to Hawaii, since it looked like he might have been done back then... no such luck. It is a strange feeling to order a case you have never seen to be shipped from a cold island in the North Atlantic for an instrument that may never get finished on another island in the warm Pacific. In the end it all came out more than fine.

Cuivis citternalia remedium est patientia (the cure to all cittern issues is patience)

Dirk

----------


## sgarrity

that is absolutely stunning!!!

----------


## Steve-o

> that is absolutely stunning!!!


Ditto that sentiment!  Hank was spot on with the Middle Earth comment.  Amazing craftsmanship there.  I'd sure like to hear one.  Sound clips Dirk?

----------


## Steve L

That's why people put up with that other stuff...where else would you get one of _those_? Congratulations Dirk.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Gorgeous, stunning, the bee's knees, words hardly suffice - hearty congratulations to you Dirk!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

That bridge is one of the coolest things I've ever seen on any CBOM instrument.

----------


## dmahling

sound files? You mean this thing makes a sound? Oooh.  :Mandosmiley: 

... gee - I just posted the pics months late; I waited 10 years myself. Will ye never be satisfied?  :Grin: 

I'll see what I can swing over the break.

best,

Dyrkmeister

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Absolutely gorgeous!  Are going to bring it to Zoukfest 2010?

----------


## dmahling

Hey Eddie,

yup I will. I actually had it in 2009 ... but I was too much of a whimp to take it to all you savages at zookfescht.

Back to recording sound files. Btw. where/how do you post them? Just as an attachment?

DM.

----------


## AZmando

I got a fine octave mando from SOS about 6-8 years ago.  His wait when I ordered was "about 3 years," and it took about 3.5 years to get it.  The most amazing thing was that it sounded 30 years old right out of the case - a very mature sound.  I couldn't believe it.  It has a beautiful golden Koa back and sides with cedar top.  The sides are not much higher than a regular mando.  Workmanship is outstanding.

He was very easy to reach by phone back then.  He had just purchased the property on the Big Island and was thinking he would summer in Taos and winter in Hawaii.  Tough to do that and make mandos at the same time!  He also was breaking up with his wife, and I know from some lengthy conversations we had that it was really hard on him.

He was living AND working in a school bus parked on some land somewhere out of Taos at the time.  He really was excited about moving to the South Kona Coast - where he would have access to fine Koa wood, but the breakup was depressing him.  Next time I go to Kona, I should see if I can find him.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Our Zoukboy Roger Landes has an SOS solidbody electric fiddle on eBay just now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1095

NFI.  Who knew he'd built a fiddle?!?  (well, of course Roger did... duh.)

stv

----------


## SternART

Dirk,
That cittern is a fabulous looking instrument!!!
Incredible attention to detail & the inlay just puts it over the top!
Just saw the photos & had to comment.....WOW!!! 
Congrats!

----------


## hank

I hate to be needy here but I'm getting eye strain from trying to get a better look at the neck inlay from your pictures Dirk.  I haven't wanted to see anything this bad since I was a young man obsessed with the fairer sex's anatomy.  Unfortunately Mr. Smiths elven craft have turned me into a shameless voyeur, hopelessly smitten.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Dirk, in reference to your question about posting MP3's:

Scott has set up a thread under Miscellaneous Stuff for posting MP3's.

----------


## dmahling

Hank,

glad to save your eyesight. Here are some more Wyvern pics.

----------


## danb

wow, that's something else. Love the inlay

----------


## danb

> I haven't been able to find a working link to a web site featuring his work.


I used to maintain Steve's website back in the day, I was thinking I might modify my  mandolin archive code so I can display some pictures of steve's instruments. I've got some photos in my collection but I'd really like to get more from folks here if possible. 

Here's a fun treat I found just today- this is Terry Woods playing a Steve mandolin in a recording session. Right at the end you can see the mandolin really clearly, it's like a mini-version of Roger's old Dragon zook!

----------


## hank

Ed' i'ear ar' elenea!  (By the sea and stars!)
 Absolutely, indubitably, irrefutably elvish.  There is no other that remotely captures my imagination and molds it so.  Thanks Dirk.

----------


## Johnozouk

Lovely Dirk. If you don't bring it to ZoukFest, you will be in big trouble.

Steve not only makes great instruments, but his inlay is phenomenal. He designed a fantastic grizzly bear for the four course zouk he made for me. When I got my five course zouk from Tony Sutherland, I wanted a polar bear inlay and Tony suggested that Steve design the inlay. So Steve designed and cut out the inlay and then sent the pieces to Tony to install. So, now the two instruments are nicely related.

If someone can explain to me how to insert an image into a message, I can post pictures of both.

John

----------


## hank

"If someone can explain to me how to insert an image into a message, I can post pictures of both." Outstanding! 

You have to use the post reply (not quick reply)for this option. Use the paper clip on the top row to the right of the Smile icon.  this will let you upload/download sideload and wideload your photos.

----------


## j. condino

I just got back in from a nice afternoon session of fiddle music with a bunch of folks down at the local pub, where Bill brought his Smith octave mandolin for us to check out. Whatever wait you have, whatever you are paying, they are worth it.

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Philippe Bony

mandolin cafe stolen pics...

----------


## danb

> mandolin cafe stolen pics...


Ah, my old bouzouki headstock and the back of Chipper's mandolin #2  :Smile: 

Keep them coming here, I'm working on plans to post 'em all on the web again and revive a web exhibit. His stuff is sure easy on the eyes.

----------


## kmmando

Alec Finn has one made by Steve, the "Hawk bouzouki", made in 2005, a three course DAD tuned instrument, which Alec bought off Steve when Finn was tutoring at the Taos Zoukfest that year. It's currently in Oranmore, Ireland, seen here to the left of a pre-war Gibson Mandocello Alec recorded with on De Danann's "Star Spangled Molly" album, a personal favourite of mine.

I've more detailed pictures somewhere .... er ... :Frown: 

Whose SOS mandolin was I playing at that Festival, Dan? Wonder where it is now - it was sweet.
slainte
Kevin

----------


## Philippe Bony

Tim' new instrument : a Stephen Owsley-Smith cittern

Edit : You'll have to search "Tim's instruments, because they're "moving"...

----------


## danb

> Whose SOS mandolin was I playing at that Festival, Dan? Wonder where it is now - it was sweet.


I think that was Roger's mandolin. I had the mandola from Matts, Roger on his Dragon Zouk, Alec on the Hawk. Somewhere I still have that video actually..

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Stephen's instruments are lovely to look at, fun to play, and they have superior ping, chorng, and thrum.

----------


## Talabardio

There are only a few other builders working in that same quality range. Nigel Forster, Stefan's former longtime sidekick, is making instruments on his own and he is a very serious craftsperson with a core of Sobell in his instruments, albeit with some different and sometimes unusual design or aesthetic concepts. Fletcher Brock has been making superb citterns etc for some years although he's shifted his priority to F5 mandolins. Also, John Stump of Portland, OR who made some of the very finest instruments of the type, as played by Stanley Greenthal and Gary Haggerty, is considering getting back into the game.




> So... soon there will be 'room at the top,' so to speak, with Mr Smith and Mr Sobell no longer taking orders.
> 
> Who's next on folks' 'best zouk/om builder' lists?
> 
> stv

----------


## kmmando

you should get that video tubed Dan - be great to see it again!

best
Kevin

----------


## zoukboy

> I think that was Roger's mandolin. I had the mandola from Matts, Roger on his Dragon Zouk, Alec on the Hawk. Somewhere I still have that video actually..


Yep, Dan and Kevin, that was my SOS mando.  It is now in the hands of Kieron Seamons in Shanghai.  Last I heard he loves it.

Me?  I am over the moon about my one year old Keith Newell mando.  Man, Keith has it going on!

:-)
-- 
Roger Landes
Artistic Director
ZoukFest World Music Camp: http://zoukfest.com
ZoukFest 2010: June 6-12th, 2010
on the University of NM Main Campus
in Albuquerque, New Mexico
--
Website: http://rogerlandes.com

----------


## kmmando

I think this was Dan's idea!

Good fun! Wish I had that mandolin, it was lovely.

Kevin Macleod

----------


## danb

Nice one Kevin, thanks for posting that. 

I no longer have this mandolin (and I'd like to have redone some of this recording, sigh), but here's an American/Old Timey set on my old SOS mandolin

----------


## smittythewelder

New here. Well, I tried to join some months ago, but a glitch (on my end, I guess) kept me out; now it works. I'm not a fellow musician, and only happened on to this site because of a reference to it in, of all places, an Australian hot-rodders' forum. Mention was made of Stephen Owsley Smith. My little brother.

I am gratified to find that Steve is well thought of as a craftsman and artist. He got much of the musical talent and all of the artistic talent in the family, leaving my sister and I to grope along in our cloddish way, dang him! When he was a young kid he was already airbrushing tee-shirts in the manner of Big Daddy Roth (hot-rod artist and customizer).

I am sorry, however, to see that he has got on the wrong side of, or is misunderstood by, a few of you, because of his neglect of ordinary business communication, not to mention social communication. Some here have understandably been led to think that Steve is less than ethical, or that he is a snotty artiste who can't be bothered with the social graces, and I want you to know that neither of these is true . . . rather the opposite, in fact. A better image of Steve would be something like the stereotypical absent-minded professor who has to be led back to his house by townsfolk after being discovered wandering the streets in his pajamas, tracing advanced mathematical formulas in the air with a finger, utterly oblivious. Steve is not quite that bad, but he gets absorbed in the immediate task to the exclusion of all else including emails, phone messages, notes on the wall, hunger and thirst, and guilt over not having contacted you, or his family. I once contacted Roger Landes, Steve's friend and a good man that I did not know at all, to see if he knew if Steve was alive, where located, means of contact, because none of us had heard from him in a good while (BTW, thanks again, Roger!). And Steve is in no way a prima donna; rather too much the opposite, too often down on himself. He considers himself a good listener but a poor conversationalist, with no facility for small-talk, but I think he makes too much of that. If you were to visit him, you'd see that he really is good company, with a particular enjoyment of dry ironic humor (actually, YOU guys would find him to be wonderful company, being that you have the particular common interests!).

Steve has been living on "the Big Island" of Hawaii, southwest corner, for the last several years. In a cave. Well, that is a bit of exageration for effect. What happened is that his girlfriend had some property and they had cabins built on it to rent to tourists. "Cabins" is a weak term; I visited Steve two years ago, and they are really nice! Anyway, Steve and the girlfriend (very nice gal) drifted apart, though on good terms, and she moved back to the States while he stayed to caretake the place and build instruments. Since he couldn't live in one of the rental units, and didn't feel like buillding another cabin, he moved his bed into the overhang of a big lava tube on the property (if you're a fan of igneous geology, you'd love the Big Island!). Brought in running water and power. It never gets very cold, and Steve is a man of simple needs anyway, so he's all set, with minimum time and effort. 

For a shop, he bought and equipped an old school bus, as he had done when he lived near Taos. He does whatever maintenance is needed on the property and rental units, makes further upgrades to the bus, and builds instruments. Frequently he gets together with pals for jam sessions in which he attempts to emulate Joe Venutti on jazz violin. He also snorkels, and goes for hikes, recently to procure (legally) some variety of wood I never heard of. On this hike he also contracted some hideous intestinal parasite, the treatment for which brought him very low for several months this spring and summer, but at last report he was back to 80% of normal energy level and function.

Steve is even more computer-clueless than I am, which is saying something, but he has some old hand-me-down rig that might even be working now that somebody cleared the viruses for him. I don't think he will object if I divulge his email address:

www.nubfasm@yahoo.com

Thanks. Oh, I hope those of you who helped Steve with his old web-page might get it up and running again. I'm proud of my brother, and want to be able to refer people to photos of his work.

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Thanks for the update. It's good to see he is still going strong.

What a great story (aside from the bits of hardship he went through). It could be a great movie script! :Smile:

----------


## MandoNicity

Thank you for the update.  I've never played one of your brothers instruments, but they look amazing.

JR

----------


## Steve-o

Smitty,
What a story!  Great read.  My daughter thought so too.  Thanks for posting on the Cafe.  I'd love to meet your brother some day.  Better yet, I'd love to own one of his masterpieces.  I don't know how many instruments he is building these days, but with his talent, he doesn't need to live in a "cave."  It sounds like he enjoys the lifestyle.

----------


## John McGann

Failed Recipient: www.nubfasm@yahoo.com
Reason: Remote host said: 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.com account (www.nubfasm@yahoo.com) [0] - mta1244.mail.mud.yahoo.com

----------


## danb

John & all,

Try "nubfasm@yahoo.com" instead, with the caveat that he's not piped broadband into the dwelling.. he reads his mail when he can visit the public library!

I did speak to Steve this spring, echoing what his brother has said. He's been through some rough patches with his health, and hopefully we can all see some more of his instruments soon. They are, as I'm sure you're aware, quite a thing to behold or hear!




> Failed Recipient: www.nubfasm@yahoo.com
> Reason: Remote host said: 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.com account (www.nubfasm@yahoo.com) [0] - mta1244.mail.mud.yahoo.com

----------


## Fretbear

Smitty, good on you looking out for your Bro'. If you talk to him and he is still having problems with intestinal parasites, he needs to get on (and stay on for a long time) NutriBiotic GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract). Most doctors have never had them and go by what their books tell them which is both wrong and ineffective. Parasites are very crafty and adaptable creatures and many can even "cyst" themselves while antibiotics etc., pass overhead, and then resume their activities after the futile medical assault has ended. Naturally-occurring  GSE "kills them dead", sooner or later, and has no side-effects of any kind.

----------


## smittythewelder

Thanks, y'all! I emailed Steve and told him to get over to this site and this thread. Prof. McGann, I guess I shouldn't have put that "www." in front of the email address, sorry. If anybody wondered about the address, "nubfasm," that is an old Smith brothers' story. Steve's first car, in 1966 or thereabouts, was a 1956 Sunbeam Rapier, not a bad car at all with its old soft leather upholstery and walnut dash, but sadly brought down by its flat-black primer finish as applied by some previous owner. One day I walked by it and noticed that he had removed the individual chromed letters that spelled out "S U N B E A M" on the trunk lid. Perhaps Steve thought he was going to repaint the car, I don't know. The letters and other removed insignia were sitting in a little cardboard box, and I picked them out to see what I might spell with them. It happened that one horizontal leg was broken off of the "E," creating an "F." Pondering a bit, I slipped each of the letters back into their holes in the trunk lid, but out of order, to spell "N U B F A S M," and went on with whatever I'd been doing. Later, Steve came by, spotted the new name right off, and the Sunbeam became the Nubfasm forevermore.
Steve's ride now is a rusty but trusty '56 Volkswagon beetle named "Fearless."

----------


## John McGann

Thanks, I should have spotted the 'www'...

----------


## Goodin

> Smitty, good on you looking out for your Bro'. If you talk to him and he is still having problems with intestinal parasites, he needs to get on (and stay on for a long time) NutriBiotic GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract). Most doctors have never had them and go by what their books tell them which is both wrong and ineffective. Parasites are very crafty and adaptable creatures and many can even "cyst" themselves while antibiotics etc., pass overhead, and then resume their activities after the futile medical assault has ended. Naturally-occurring  GSE "kills them dead", sooner or later, and has no side-effects of any kind.


also consider oil of oregano.  i had an intestinal bug for 8 months with many visits to the doctor to no avail.   oil of oregano cleared me up in 2 days, and it's cheap and all natural.  also, probiotics will replinish all the good bacteria in your gut.

glad to hear mr. smith is doing ok.  i have longed to play one of his instruments.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Smitty, many thanks!  It's just good to know of Stephen at all.  Sunbeam... very cool.  Thanks very much and best wishes to Stephen on the Big Island.  I hope he is enjoying better health and that he checks in here.

stv

----------


## smittythewelder

Hello again. Got a call from Steve last weekend. He said he hadn't been up to the library in Kona to use their computers in several weeks. I let him know there was probably email for him (at least one from me), so if any of you sent any, he should be seeing it pretty soon. 

Maybe Steve's seeming preference for being hard-to-reach is genetic . . . I have yet to buy my first cel-phone! But I think he just prefers rural life, and isn't truly anti-social. 

But if you do NOT get a proper response from him, let me know!

----------


## smittythewelder

Here's an update (phone call from Steve on my  birthday) but not a happy one. The bug, which never went away, has come back strong. Steve has had a hard time getting work out for the past year and a half, and this has brought him low again. He still plays violin with a little jazz combo when he can to keep spirits up, but the poor guy is really struggling.

----------


## jtsc

Smitty,  Happy b-day and thank you for your recent communication.  His thoughts are in my prayers.  When I worked at Pot Creek Pueblo back in Taos, NM, I remember his spirit and passion when meeting him.  I know he still has it.  I truly hope he can power past this with the help of others and find his joy again!

----------


## jimbocurtis

Smitty, that was really great to read the posting you wrote about your brother, thanks for writing that.   

I first met Steve via snail mailing with him in 1999.  I talked on the phone with him after that and then lost touch with him.  When i was in Taos I even tried to find him.  No luck.  a couple years ago I found his Hawaii address and sent him a post card with my phone number on it.  then one day about 2 years ago, he called me and we had a great chat.  At that point i was preparing to go to the Big Island for the whole winter, and since I am also a luthier we had lots to talk about and were looking forward to meeting each other.  

I got to meet Steve in person in the fall of 2010 and spent quite a bit of time with him talking about lutherie, playing guitars, photographing his guitars, hanging out in the cave and even exploring another cave nearby underground.  i went to a couple musical gatherings with him and playing music with him with his friends.  I visited him whenever i could, before going to maui for the rest of the winter.  

Steve told me about his recent struggles with health and weird luck, which set him back about 4 years of not being able to work.  The man has gone through some really rough stuff.  Sure, I understand about folks being frustrated about not hearing back from him about instruments ya'll have ordered, I really do.  He hasn't forgot about you- i saw the list of 20 something instruments that are on his waiting list.  If you are lucky enough and patient enough, you will receive your instrument and it will probably be one of your most cherished possessions of your entire life.  I'd also say be grateful you are on his list, because his list is closed and has been for years, as far as I know.  If you really need your deposit back and he's not replying to you about that- then I recommend that you just go there and meet him and talk to him and that experience alone would be worth it.  But if you are just tired of waiting, then i suggest you learn to expand your definition of patience, because he is more patient than any of us.  He is not super-human or above anyone, that's not why he's not writing back.  Like his brother said, he's just somewhere else.  Don't take it personally, please.  If he dies before your instrument is made, I am pretty sure whoever handles his estate can contact people on the list- granted the information is still current.   

He is back in his really cool school-bus shop that he chopped the top of of and raised up 3-4 feet.  He was preparing to put windows in it high up and all around.  It is really special.  That and the cave, I am envious, plus the perfect climate he lives in on that part of the island.  Its a weird area- lots and lots of lava rock- Steve made his grotto and cave so beautiful, its hard to describe.  I have photos!  I have one of him smoking his pipe in his shop, by a guitar that was almost done.  A really precious photo- its on my Instagram page if anyone wants to see it.  

In summary I will say this very clearly with confidence:  Steve is a wonderful man and not only the greatest luthier I know, but the coolest guy I have ever met.  I hold him very dear in my heart and would fly over there and help him in a moment's notice.  I cried and laughed at the same time a friend of mine sent me a photo that he took with his cell phone of Steve holding one of my mandolins at the beach, where they happened to bump into each other one day recently.  Bless that man and his hands and heart and creative energy - for he has shared with us many amazing and unique instruments that will be cherished forever, long after he is gone- and lucky are those of us who have been blessed with the chance to meet him.   He is a very rare breed.  I have been deeply influenced by him and will infuse that essence into my building over the years.  

sincerely,
james curtis
www.jamescurtis.com

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Really glad to see an update of Steve. I did not know that he's in Hawaii now, not having seen this thread previously. I hope he is doing well, and continue to do what he loves most - building incredible instruments that will withstand the ages. I hope to be able to visit him some day on the Big Island.  

P.S. I scrolled up the page and saw some of the responses by John McGann.  Definitely made me sad and realized how much he is missed.  But seeing his writings made me realize that he'll always be with us.

----------


## Mike Romkey

Wow! What a thread! I have long lusted for one of Smith's mandolins, which are indeed works of art. Trolling for information about the maker and rarely available examples of his work has been something of an annual pastime. I don't believe I haven't found these posts until today. What a story. Hope he's doing well and I second on the comment about John McGann.

----------


## jtsc

Anyone have an update on Stephen and his lutherie, health and if he is building once again on the Big Island?  Wishing him all the very best and hoping for good news!

----------


## Markkunkel

Surely wish I could help with an update, and surely wish that it could be adequate to celebrating Stephen's work and the depth of this art.  I thank "whatever gods might be" for http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...th-Octave-Zouk this one of his I enjoy and play every day.  He is someone who regardless of what happens in the future has left beauty in the world, and that is something, indeed.

Mark

----------

Rob Zamites, 

Steve-o

----------


## jdsobol

> Surely wish I could help with an update, and surely wish that it could be adequate to celebrating Stephen's work and the depth of this art.  I thank "whatever gods might be" for http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...th-Octave-Zouk this one of his I enjoy and play every day.  He is someone who regardless of what happens in the future has left beauty in the world, and that is something, indeed.
> 
> Mark


I was at Kansas City Irish Fest this weekend and happening by the Atrium Stage in the Crown Center, did a double take at the performer onstage. He was playing what was unmistakably one of Steven Owsley Smith's amazing 2-point 10-strings, using it to accompany a good olde Irish pub song. He was an excellent singer, but it was a little like seeing an original Da Vinci mural staring down at you from the wall of the snug. Asked him about it afterwards and he showed it to me, saying it hadn't aged well but that he still cherished it and wouldn't sell it. Sure enough the top had sunken and buckled badly around the soundhole, there were long cracks parallel to the neck, not to mention a whole lot of pickwear in the soft cedar. But for all the ravages of time and usage, what a beautiful and noble piece of design--and still sounds wonderful and distinctive. There are luthiers of talent and luthiers of genius. Steve is clearly one of the latter. Sad (to us at least) that along the branching paths of his genius the road not taken was the road that would have brought him to finish more pieces, and to figure out how to make them more stable.

----------

fox

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

The SOS Cittern I picked up recently is as stable and sound as the day it was made.  No doubt treated properly and cared for.

----------


## jdsobol

> The SOS Cittern I picked up recently is as stable and sound as the day it was made.  No doubt treated properly and cared for.


It looked it, absolutely so. You got you a good one.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

There's a small transparent pickguard on it  that's probably saved the Cedar top.  I had an old Foley and the Cedar top was pretty chewed up with pick marks...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

And it looks like I just picked up a 20" Sobell Cittern.  Should make for an interesting comparison...

----------


## Denman John

> And it looks like I just picked up a 20" Sobell Cittern.  Should make for an interesting comparison...


You are without a doubt, my MAS hero!

----------

sgarrity

----------


## Mike Anderson

> There's a small transparent pickguard on it  that's probably saved the Cedar top.  I had an old Foley and the Cedar top was pretty chewed up with pick marks...


I don't want to drag this thread OT so will be happy to open my question in another thread, but - I see two remarks here about cedar CBOM tops chewed up by pick marks. Is cedar really so much less resistant to pick wear than spruce? What if, like me, you're using soft nylon picks and aren't doing any strumming? Reason I ask is that I've been considering cedar for my next bouzouki's top.

Thanks for any input here, and by all means just PM me if you prefer.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

All I can say is that's the way the Foley came to me, just as the SOS came pristine.  I have other instruments that have Cedar tops and show little or no wear.  Joe Foley's personal bouzouki(Cedar top) does not have heavy pickmarks and he uses a nylon pick.

----------


## Mike Anderson

> All I can say is that's the way the Foley came to me, just as the SOS came pristine.  I have other instruments that have Cedar tops and show little or no wear.  Joe Foley's personal bouzouki(Cedar top) does not have heavy pickmarks and he uses a nylon pick.


Thanks for this Eddie, and I'm very happy for you, obtaining those two citterns!

----------


## jdsobol

> I don't want to drag this thread OT so will be happy to open my question in another thread, but - I see two remarks here about cedar CBOM tops chewed up by pick marks. Is cedar really so much less resistant to pick wear than spruce? What if, like me, you're using soft nylon picks and aren't doing any strumming? Reason I ask is that I've been considering cedar for my next bouzouki's top.
> 
> Thanks for any input here, and by all means just PM me if you prefer.


Cedar is notably softer than spruce, though there is considerable variation in both. But playing technique and style also have a great deal to do with how much wear you put on a soundboard. Also whether or not you mount a pickguard, either directly adhering to the top or a floating unit. 

Chris Grotewahl, who owned Eddie's SOS 10-string, played it with 3-finger banjo technique, which wouldn't put much wear on a soundboard at all. I remember seeing it at one of the first Zoukfests in Weston MO, the year he got it. Looks about the same. I don't think Chris put much mileage on it....

----------

Mike Anderson

----------

